# Speakers



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Whats the top 3 6.5" speakers in you guys opinions as far as loudness and sound quality? Decent prices also. 


Lower Alabama Boyz!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/47-general-tech-audio-info/8151-best-speakers-amp.html


----------

